# Cant install Malwarebytes!



## Project_06 (May 21, 2012)

Malwarebytes suddenly began to not work, as in as soon as i tried to start it up it stopped responding according to Windows 7. So i uninstalled it then tried to install it again, however while it tried to install runtime errors show up about 8 times throughout the installation and then once its completed the program still wont start up. I checked various forums but they said that you can just disable your antivirus and then install it. This solution does not work. Did some kind of malware destroy the pc's ability to install anti malware. I computer has been freezing ALOT lately but its because of faulty ram im being forced to use for a couple more days.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Go into safe-mode with networking and download/install malwarebytes then run it.

Start your computer in safe mode - Windows Help

How to Enable Safe Mode in Windows 7 | PCWorld


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you tried their Chameleon installer?



> Malwarebytes Chameleon is a free malware removal tool that gets Malwarebytes Anti-Malware software installed and running when malware attempts to disable it.




https://www.malwarebytes.org/chameleon/


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice find/tip there MPR....I'll be sure to recommend that from now on.


----------



## Project_06 (May 21, 2012)

Well i cant get into the safe mode screen using that F8 method, and that chameleon installer didnt change anything. In a effort to find out whats wrong ill post some information that Windows 7 gets when Malwarebytes stops responding.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: mbam.exe
Application Version: 1.0.0.532
Application Timestamp: 53518532
Fault Module Name: MSVCR100.dll
Fault Module Version: 10.0.40219.325
Fault Module Timestamp: 4df2be1e
Exception Code: 40000015
Exception Offset: 0008d6fd
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 8374
Additional Information 2: 83748d7ce6919cf452bf5c3838e036f3
Additional Information 3: 2e01
Additional Information 4: 2e01b10c887fd7f971b05773252074ee

EDIT: My computer just crashed(from most likely unrelated issue) and it gave me a opportunity to try and start in safe mode with networking, however my computer crashes when it tries to boot in safe mode(with networking), im not sure if it crashes in all versions of safe mode but i cant check that out until it crashes again.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

You can also try slaving it in a desktop computer, or use a USB Adapter or a old External Enclosure, then run malwarebytes.


----------



## Project_06 (May 21, 2012)

Nope, using a USB device to install it didnt change anything. After i get a replacement set of ram from the manufacturer(which should be in 4-8 days) ill do a total wipeout for the 7th time. Seriously 7th time...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When updating MBAM definitions, you have to be careful to reject the Premium trial version offer. If you didn't, then when uninstalling you have to also uninstall your MBAM profile. If not MBAM thinks you're trying to extend the Premium version for free. If you get rid of all traces of MBAM (Search), then the free version download should work.


----------



## Project_06 (May 21, 2012)

How would i rid of all traces of Malwarebytes? I uninstalled everything i could find easily. When i search MBAM i get various system files, crash dumps, and the setup files in the downloads folder.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Malwarebytes has an uninstall application: mbam-clean.exe

https://helpdesk.malwarebytes.org/h...-How-do-I-uninstall-Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware-


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

mbam-clean is typically required if you are seeing runtime errors "Internal error: Expression error 'Runtime Error' / External exception E06D7363" during an upgrade or installation

See:
https://helpdesk.malwarebytes.org/h...or-Runtime-Error-External-exception-E06D7363-

If you are getting an appcrash after a successful installation, that requires a different fix. Replace net.conf in the C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\Configuration directory

https://forums.malwarebytes.org/ind...r-database-stuck-on-20140304-program-stopped/

Chameleon is only useful if infection is the cause of the issue. If it's programmatic, then Chameleon won't help.


----------



## Project_06 (May 21, 2012)

Well it seems Corday was right, i do recall that before Malwarebytes started messing up that it said that my trial had run out. I did the clean removal then installed Malwarebytes without any trouble. Tetonbob it was sort of both of those issues anyways. Thanks to everyone for helping!


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Project_06:
Glad to hear the issue is resolved.:thumb:


----------

